# poor maternal pushing



## babyhussey

i had a bit of a tough labour n ended up in theater. when reading my noats is said 
:poor maternal pushing

what dose this mean? was it my fault that baby had to be delivered in theater?


----------



## sma1588

it just means that u wernt able to push the baby out yourself in a time that would have been safe for baby. its not your fault if u couldnt push baby out if the canal wasnt big enough for baby to comedown fast enough. i knw plenty of people who had to have c sections after pushing because it just wasnt happening and it was putting to much stress on baby


----------



## babyhussey

sma1588 said:


> it just means that u wernt able to push the baby out yourself in a time that would have been safe for baby. its not your fault if u couldnt push baby out if the canal wasnt big enough for baby to comedown fast enough. i knw plenty of people who had to have c sections after pushing because it just wasnt happening and it was putting to much stress on baby


thanks for that. i had a small cut and forcepts to turn her as she was sideways.


----------



## sma1588

so its nt your fault she was sidesways....wow im suprised they still use forcepts. i was told here in CA they no longer use them anymore and havnt for a long time. i know your not from the US and its different im just suprised they still use them


----------



## aliss

Poor maternal pushing is usually codeword for mother too exhausted to keep pushing in the allotted time frame. I managed to push mine out (4 hours) while being prepped for the cesarean but I know what point you were at - it's basically when you just can't do it anymore, not that you didn't put any effort in :) There is really only so much a woman can do physically before she's going to collapse.


----------



## sequeena

oh god no of course it wasn't your fault! If lo was sideways then I don't think you could have got her out by yourself!

Labour is EXHAUSTING. By the time Thomas had crowned I'd been in early/active labour for almost 4 days and I was so tired. I begged them to pull him out of me.


----------



## LouLou78

sma1588 said:


> so its nt your fault she was sidesways....wow im suprised they still use forcepts. i was told here in CA they no longer use them anymore and havnt for a long time. i know your not from the US and its different im just suprised they still use them

Here they use Forceps only where a ventouse can't. Ventouse is the preferred method in the UK for instrumental deliveries but ventouse can't be used for OP/OT babies that need turning first, so Forceps would assist in turning. So in CA do they go straight to a section then?

:)


----------



## chuck

..usually too tired and getting no useful help from her care provders who should have shown her and helped her to mobilise and try different positions throughout labour to help her progress.

OR health care providers making a mother push when she feels no urge but just because she is fully dilated - rest and be grateful doesn tseem to exist in some MW's eyes.

OR mother has been coached pushing for too long and isnt making progress....well duh mother hasnt been pushing effectively becasue coached pushing is often counterprodutive.


----------



## Emleexx

My notes read 'maternal exhaustion' which was just that I could not push any more & I actually remember saying 'I give up, I can't do it, you need to help me' and as a result of this I had to have a forceps delivery. My delivery was awful & I often wonder whether there was anything more I could do to make it easier or if there was anything I could have done differently which may have given me a better birth experience but at the end of the day that's just how it happened & I can't change it =/

I have opted for an elective c-section this time because I was so traumatized by my first experience & it has me wondering lots about whether I'm making the right decision.


----------

